# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [tv] Quels sont les mangas ou dessin anim que vous avez regard ?

## Rodrick

Pour ma part, je regarde beaucoup les mangas en vostfr proposs par les quipes de fansub.
En ce moment, je regarde :
Major
Naruto
Bleach
Prince of Tennis
One piece
Eyeshield 21
Ping pong club

J'ai fini :
Stellvia of universe
Love hina
GTO
Dragon ball
Hungry Heart
Olive et tom
Saint seiya
Dear Boys
Hajime no ippo
Chroniques de lodoss

Pour ma part, j'ai tout aim mais pour donner votre avis, vous pouvez mettre en une autre couleur ceux que vous avez aim.

----------


## jmulans

moi je regarde Bob  ::mrgreen:: 
en ce moment je regarde les rediffs de Dragon ball sur NT1  ::D:

----------


## Bebel

sympa comme ide, mais pour certaines sries cela pourrait etre sympa de les dcrire un peu. 

Personnellement les sries en cours sont 
Naruto
Bleach
claymore : c'est l'histoire de femmes guerrire mi femme / mi yuma qui se battent contre des yumas. Tous les combats sont  l'pe et le style est assez sympa.

les sries finies :
GTO
Berserk : comme les livres, bien sombre
Noirs : histoire de 2 tueuses  gages
Get backers : histoire de rcuprateur 
DB/DBZ/DB GT : grand classique
Elementar gerald
Fullmetal alchemist. 
Hellsing

----------


## Dia_FR

fan de DB -> DB / DBZ / DBGT / OAVs...

Evangelion : a commence simplement en batailles de mcha et a finit en rflexions thologiques (prvoir aspirine pour les 2 derniers pisodes de la srie originale, remplacs ultrieurement par un film)

Ghost in the Shell (les films, pas la srie : dessin et musique superbes)

AppleSeed

Hellsing (vampires, zombies, magie et armes  feu, bien sympa)

----------


## questionneuse

naruto, one piece, bleach, hikaru no go, pour les rcents et pour les vieux comme tout le monde dragon ball z, seint seya, goldorak, princesse sarah etc..

----------


## jmulans

princesse sarah il les ont repass sur la 5 j'ai tout regard  ::mrgreen::   ::oops::

----------


## questionneuse

Oui moi j'aimerai bien qu'il repasse candy ou goldorak, j'aimais trop!  ::P:

----------


## jmulans

deja ils ont repass olive et tom, heidi petite fille des montagne, un truc de gym (je me rappelle plus le nom),
j'ai tout suivi  ::mouarf:: 

goldorak j'etais fan aussi j'avais des episodes en K7  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Rayek

En ce moment :

NarutoBleachL'integrale d'Albator 78 (achet  20 ce week end  ::mrgreen:: )

Srie que j'aime particulirement :

Ah Megami Sama !!NoirGhost in The Shell.Hack

----------


## Celira

Voyons, actuellement en cours :
Je regarde les Bleachs au fur et  mesure qu'ils sortent (je lis les mangas en scanlation aussi)
Et dans la srie "je retombe en enfance", j'ai retrouv les Sailor Moon au dtour d'une page youtube. (je ne me rappelais pas qu'il y avait autant d'pisodes  :8O:  )

Et je ne vais pas faire la liste de ceux que j'ai vus, a va faire des rptitions avec les posts prcdents. 




> Evangelion : a commence simplement en batailles de mcha et a finit en rflexions thologiques (prvoir aspirine pour les 2 derniers pisodes de la srie originale, remplacs ultrieurement par un film)


Un GROS tube d'aspirine ! J'ai vu les deux fins, deux fois chacune (des fois que le 2e soit plus claire que la 1ere) et je n'ai toujours pas compris ! Si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer... 
Pour ceux qui ont aims Eva, je te conseille RahXephon. C'est de la mme veine, mais la fin est moins incomprhensible.




> Srie que j'aime particulirement :
> Ah Megami Sama !!


Ai-je vraiment besoin de faire un commentaire l-dessus ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## parp1

Dsol moi je suis pas vieux mais quand j'tait petit je regardais les mangas que mon frre (11 ans de plus que moi) regardait.C'est a dire.

Ulysse 31, c'est moi non le petit robot l'ami d'ulysse.

Les cit d'or

Albator. et Goldorack GO!

Les mini Pouces (je ne suis pas sur que ca soit un manga)

Sinon j'aime bien maintenant DETECTIVE CONAN que je regarde avec le fils de mon frere! lol

Mais le reste j'arrive pas a accroch, comme naruto... DB... les chevaliers du zodiack.. tant de violence... lol

sinon les classique de myazaki (dsl pour l'othographe si ce n'est pas cela) Je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion d'en voir un...

Ah et puis un que j'adorait aussi.... PORCO ROSSO... justement de myazaki!

Un que j'ai trouver nul CORTO MALTESE.

----------


## WolffN

Death Note
Samourail Champloo
Black Lagoon
Fate Stay Night

----------


## Interruption13h

Naruto

----------


## Lung

> Un GROS tube d'aspirine ! J'ai vu les deux fins, deux fois chacune (des fois que le 2e soit plus claire que la 1ere) et je n'ai toujours pas compris ! Si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer... 
> Pour ceux qui ont aims Eva, je te conseille RahXephon. C'est de la mme veine, mais la fin est moins incomprhensible.


C'est curieux. Moi, c'est l'inverse. vanglion me parait  peu prs clair, alors que le fin de Rahxphon est plutt obscure.

----------


## jmulans

> Les mini Pouces (je ne suis pas sur que ca soit un manga)


les mini pouces, tout comme Ulysse par exemple, sont le fruit d'une collaboration Franco-Japonaise
on peu dire que c'est des DA franais inspirs par les manga jap  ::D:

----------


## Rayek

> Ai-je vraiment besoin de faire un commentaire l-dessus ?


Je ne crois pas  :;): 

Quand j'ai dcouvert le manga dans le magasine Manga Player, j'ai tout de suite accroch  l'histoire.
Dans ce mme magasine j'ai aussi dcouvert *3x3 Eyes*  ::love::

----------


## illight

> un truc de gym (je me rappelle plus le nom),



C'tait pas un truc de gym, mais de volley  ::mrgreen::  Jeanneeeuhh et Sergeeeuhh  ::yaisse2::  

SInon pour ma part je susi encore dans les anciens, avec dragon ball Z (je pense que j'arriverai jamais a regarder tous les pisodes de Dragon Ball Z a chaque fois je vois des morceaux  ::mrgreen:: ) GT j'accroche pas par contre  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon aprs, ya Goldorak, Jayce et les conqurants de la lumire (pour ceux qui ont les news chez free ils y sont en ce moment  ::mrgreen::  mais j'ai loup les goldorak snif), Rahan, Musclor (grand fan quand j'tais tout petit  ::mrgreen::  avec son tigre Gringer  ::P:  ), Princesse Sarah, nicky larson (meme pas vu cit encore incroyable  :8O:  ) et autres dessins anims encore anciens, comme astro le petit robot  ::mrgreen::

----------


## parp1

> Jayce et les conqurants de la lumire , Rahan, Musclor, Princesse Sarah, comme astro le petit robot


Jayce et les monstro plante....

Astro c'tait bien le robot avec un bras canon... avec une houpette... et son crateur tait un grand pere? 

Rahan +1 Enfant des ages farouches, Rahan cours plus vite que le vent .... toujours plus loin RAHAN... lol

Les totaly spies c'est bien un manga "Francais"??

C'est surtout les vieux que j'aime bien et qui me rende nostalgique.

Sinon j'ai vu un manga de course a la fast and furious... c'est le olive et tom de la voiture... 58 pisodes par tour de circuit... lol

----------


## Bebel

> Sinon j'ai vu un manga de course a la fast and furious... c'est le olive et tom de la voiture... 58 pisodes par tour de circuit... lol


C'est pas pole position avec des ordinateurs de bord qui font des smiley?

----------


## Lung

> Sinon j'ai vu un manga de course a la fast and furious... c'est le olive et tom de la voiture... 58 pisodes par tour de circuit... lol


Initial D ?

----------


## parp1

> Initial D ?


Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiii. merci! C'tait pas mal ma fois car ils passaient plusieur pisodes a la suite.

Sinon j'aimais bien ROBOTECH.

----------


## Lung

> Sinon j'aimais bien ROBOTECH.


Tu as vu la dernire saison ?    Macross zro

Une pure merveille graphique, non ?

----------


## kalyparker

> Sinon j'ai vu un manga de course a la fast and furious... c'est le olive et tom de la voiture... 58 pisodes par tour de circuit... lol


Capeta ? (c'est l'histoire d'un gamin qui commence les compet de kart et qui finira pilote de F1, pour moi il dchire, mais il faut un peu de temps pour la traduction, j'en peux plus d'attendre...)

Sinon pour moi, c'est les classiques des annes 80 : olive et tom, saint seiya, DB, DBZ, jayce, cit d'or, goldorak, robotech, cosmocat...
ou les nouveaux dans le mme genre : escaflowne, evangelion, sousei no aquarion, eyeshield 21, naruto...
Sur la 5 ils ont mme pass olive et tom road to 2002 il y a 1 ou 2 ans, ils faudraient qu'il la repasse parce qu'elle dchire par rapport  l'ancienne version (en plus c'est la suite, olivier fait ses debut en professionnel)

----------


## Rodrick

> Sur la 5 ils ont mme pass olive et tom road to 2002 il y a 1 ou 2 ans, ils faudraient qu'il la repasse parce qu'elle dchire par rapport  l'ancienne version (en plus c'est la suite, olivier fait ses debut en professionnel)


C'est vrai que a dchire. Dommage qu'il n'y est pas de suite. En ce qui me concerne, j'ai lu toute la srie sur la coupe du monde au japon (world youth) mais je ne vais pas m'attarder l dessus vu que c'est hors sujet.




> nicky larson (meme pas vu cit encore incroyable  )


J'aurais pu le noter mais je n'ai pas tout vu et pour ceux que a intresse, il y a une suite : Angel Heart (si je me trompe pas au niveau du titre)




> Les totaly spies c'est bien un manga "Francais"??


Je confirme, c'est bien franais mais doit-on appeler a manga???

En nouveau manga, j'ai aussi regard tous les yu-gi-oh. C'est le seul dessin anim qui passait  la tl et qui valait le coup depuis l'arrt du club dorothe.
Maintenant je trouve tous les dessins anims un peu trop enfantin.

----------


## jmulans

yu-gi-oh ! j'ai regard aussi c'etais pas mal a  ::king:: 

les dessins anims de maintenant sont differents de ceux de quand on etait gosse, nous c'etaient des series

----------


## Rayek

> J'aurais pu le noter mais je n'ai pas tout vu et pour ceux que a intresse, il y a une suite : Angel Heart (si je me trompe pas au niveau du titre)


Je confirme que Angel Heart est la suite de City Hunter. 
Je rajouterai que c'est extrmement trs super mega bon cette suite ^^

----------


## illight

Oui Astro c'est bien le petit robot avec un bras mcanique et son grandpre  ::mrgreen:: 

Personnellement j'ai aps aim le nouvel Olive et Tom j'ai vite dcroch a me manquait les 3 pisodes pendant lequel il traverse la moiti du terrain et pendant un pisode l'quipe adverse attaque, pis pendant 15 pisode il dribble un joueur (mark landers par exemple  ::mrgreen:: ) je trouve que a gachait les nouveaux graphismes  ::mrgreen::

----------


## joKED

Y'a tellement de bons mangas que je sais pas trop par o commencer.

Dj, les plus connus actuels : One Piece, Naruto, Bleach...

Sries termines : 
- Tenjo Tenge. Une histoire qui semble plutt lgre au dbut, mais qui devient de plus en plus sombre au fils des pisodes.
- Basilisk : Pour les amateurs de ninjas, dsign franchement magnifique, histoire belle et triste.
- Samourai 7 : Une histoire de samourai assez sympa.
- Gantz : INdscriptible et totalement jubilatoire. Malheureusement, la version anime se finit en queue de poisson. Pas assez de crdits pour continuer tant donn qu'il ne s'agit absolument pas d'une histoire pour enfants, il tait diffus sur une chaine cable nippone tard le soir. Le manga papier continue, et c'est une vraie perle.
- Elfen Lied : A la fois violent, gore, triste, et beau. A voir.
- Hajime No Ippo :  De la boxe, certes, mais un humour dvastateur. De quoi mourrir de rire  chaque pisode.

Aprs, bien sur, y'a tous les anciens : DB,DBZ,StSeiya,Hokuto No Ken (Ken le survivant), Captain Tsubasa(Olive & Tom)... Mais qui ne les connait pas...

----------


## illight

Rholala la honte  :8O:  j'ai oubli Ken le survivant  :8O:  l'homme qui tue avec un doigt  ::mrgreen::

----------


## AdriM

Personne n'a cit Cat's Eyes ou j'ai mal lu  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

Oh la la le sujet vaste :

Dans les format cours :

- macross zros est magnifique
- la serie "Kimi ga Nozomu Eien" est ... outch : en soit c'est une histoire d'amour assez classique jusqu'au 3me pisode. Les depressifs viteront !
- chobits : on peut dire que c'est un classique  :;): 
- photon : le premier anime que j'ai vu en soit, cours mais bien poilant, ca m'as donn le virus.
- elfen lied : fort rappel des chobits, mais en beaucoup plus violent. Musique magnifique
- naruto : le passage ep 160-220 est dur je n'ia pas encore vu la nouvelle saison.

- les ailes grises : trs beau !
- planet ES : trs bel anim traitant de l'espace avec une bande son superbe
- bleach : sympathique pas encore eu le courage de me replonger dedans
- yakitate japan : anime delirant traitant de la fabrication du pain
- hikaru no go : un anime sur le jeu de go assez sympa avec quelques lecons sur le jeu en fin d'episode.
- l'arme ultime : trs beau
- chrno crusade : un dmon aidant un ordre "religieux" a combattre d'autre dmon
- fullmetal alchemist : histoire de deux freres dont l'un alchimiste
- Soukyuu no Fafner: Dead Aggressor : une serie de mecha bien sympathique
- Gilgamesh : assez special

et j'en zap une bonne partie a cause de ma pauvre petite mmoire  :;): 

Pour les OAV uniques ou version longue j'ia particulierement aprecie :

Hoshi no Koe 
Kumo no mukou, Yakusoku no basho

la presque totalite des films de MIYAZAKI

Les Contes de Terremer (par le fils de miyazaki, un peu moins bien que ceux du pre mais sympathique tout de mme)

Paprika : trs dlirant, cela traite d'une machine permettant de s'introduire dans les rves des autres.

Et vu lundi au cine : La Traverse du Temps qui est bien sympatique avec une belle OST

La encore j'en passe normment mais bon tout lister prendrais trop de temps

----------


## questionneuse

> - yakitate japan : anime delirant traitant de la fabrication du pain


Ah oui yakitate c'est vraiment trop drole, ca me fait trop marrer lorsqu'ils goutent..  ::mrgreen::

----------


## jmulans

> Ah oui yakitate c'est vraiment trop drole, ca me fait trop marrer lorsqu'ils goutent..


a me rappele le petit chef, a l'epoque  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lakitrid

Oui le moment o ils goutent est vraiment du pure dlire.
Il faudrait que je reprenne l ou je me suis arret (au moment ou ils sont perdu dans le gouffre).
Tellement de sries  suivre / finir / revoir...

sinon un Anime bien sympa qui est actuellement diffus (ou ils ont finis je sais plus) sur nolife : arjuna, une srie purement orient sur l'cologie. OST magnifique aussi en passant

----------


## parp1

Et MASK on as tous oubli MASK!

----------


## Rayek

> Et MASK on as tous oubli MASK!


Bah, dans ce cas , il y a aussi les Gobots, Transformers (bientot le film ^^), etc ...

Il y a eu et il y a plein de bon manga que l'on pourrait citer ^^

----------


## Skyounet

Alors pour moi en anim

Dragon Ball
Dragon Ball Z
Dragon Ball GT
Death Note (le meilleur pour ma part)
Elfen Lied (excellent et gore  souhait)
Final Fantasy Unlimited (license mal exploite dommage)

Pis l j'en ai pas mal d'autres  regarder.  ::D:

----------


## Rayek

> Final Fantasy Unlimited (license mal exploite dommage)


Faut que je me l'achete cette serie de final ^^
J'avasi eu quelques pisodes en Fansub et j'avais bien apprcier les invocations (l'Ost est magnifique d'ailleur ^^)

----------


## jmulans

> Final Fantasy Unlimited


je connaissait pas a  :8O:

----------


## alexrtz

> - fullmetal alchemist : histoire de deux freres dont l'un alchimiste


Les deux sont alchimistes, mais un seul est Alchimiste d'tat  :;):

----------


## Rodrick

J'ai vu aussi Zelda en version anglaise et super mario qui n'est pas si gnial.

Mask, j'ai jamais vu la fin ainsi que cats eyes.

----------


## lakitrid

> Les deux sont alchimistes, mais un seul est Alchimiste d'tat


c'etait certes un rsum un peu trop rapide  :;): 

Sinon un petit package en plus :

- My Hime : une histoire avec un grain de magie et un grain de "mecha +-"
- Samourai 7 : un groupe de 7 samourai demarch pour defendre un village
- samourai champloo
- Madlax : histoire d'une tueuse a gage (+-)
- Mahoromatic : delire
- Mezzo Danger Service Agency : plutt policier
- Midori no Hibi : delire, une fille qui devient la main d'un garon ...
- Stratos IV : groupe de femme defendant la terre d'asteroide
- Peach Girl : histoire de lyceen ...

----------


## Skyounet

> Faut que je me l'achete cette serie de final ^^
> J'avasi eu quelques pisodes en Fansub et j'avais bien apprcier les invocations (l'Ost est magnifique d'ailleur ^^)


Moi aussi mon moment prfer dans les pdisodes c'est les invocations.

En revanche j'aime pas trop le mlange 2D/3D lors de cette fameuse scne.

----------


## hiko-seijuro

alors moi :!

Les anciens :saint seiyadb/dbz/dbgt, ...albatorles samurais de l'ternelsailor moon (sisi :d)city hunter (mammmmuuuthhhhh)jeanne et sergel'cole des championsolive et tomlucile amour et rock& roll (bon ct a chi mais bon )College fou fou fouLes ~nouveaux :kenshin le vagabondsamurai kyoyami no matsueielfen liedmushishiloki quelquechosemagic knight Rayearthblue seedX de clampShura no tokiBerserkNinja scrollRead or DieVampire princess myusamurai 7Slayertales of eterniales oavs :kenshin (mes prfrs  ::D: )KarasmacrossStreet fighterPlease save my earthles films :PatlabormetropolisBiohunterVampire Hunter D BloodlustGhost in the shell 1& 2les miyasakiet c'est tout ce que je me souviens pour le moment lol

----------


## lakitrid

Je viens de regarder ceci :

http://www.animeka.com/animes/detail...entimeter.html

Dont on avait dj le fansub de la premire des 3 parties depuis quelques mois. Le DVD est sortie au Japon fin juillet on trouve donc enfin la version complte.

Et c'est directement dans la lign de hoshi no koe, trs pos, belle musique.

Bref un vrai rgal.

J'espre qu'un diteur francais sortira le DVD un jour...

----------


## Schmorgluck

Incroyable ! Je suis sur le cul ! On est  la page trois et personne n'a encore mentionn cette srie cultissime qu'est _Cowboy Bebop_ ?  :8O: 
C'est pourtant une magistrale et palpitante claque artistique, avec une animation impeccable (arts martiaux, gunfights, combats spatiaux, poursuites : irrprochables), des personnages d'une grande profondeur (aaah, Faye...), des rfrences  foison (de Bruce Lee au western spaghetti en passant par le film noir, les films de gangsters  la John Woo, la "blaxploitation" des annes 70, etc), et une bande musicale extraordinaire (principalement jazz et blues, avec des incursions un peu partout, du heavy-metal  l'opra), intgre  l'action  un degr rarement atteint. Le tout au service d'une histoire au souffle pique phnomnal.  dcouvrir dans les plus brefs dlais si vous ne connaissez pas. (26 pisodes + un long mtrage).

Autre srie intressante, _Serial Experiments Lain_, mlant cyberpunk et philosophie en une trange combinaison de spculations sur le dveloppement des rseaux de tlcommunication que ne renierait pas Neal Stephenson, de thories scientifiques tranges que ne renierait pas Greg Egan, et d'interrogations mtaphysiques que n'aurait pas reni Philip K. Dick. Vous l'aurez compris, c'est parfois assez ardu, mais cette srie fascine par son ambiance inquitante et droutante (l aussi assez "dickienne"), et mme si l'on se perd dans ses mandres, la visite vaut le dtour. (13 pisodes).

Il y a aussi _Wolf's Rain_, une srie vraiment trange, crite par Keiko Nobumoto (principale scnariste de Cowboy Bebop), racontant la qute d'une meute de loups, dans un monde futuriste post-apocalyptique o l'humanit crois l'espce teinte (les loups tant capable de prendre forme humaine - illusoirement),  la recherche du "paradis" dont l'un d'entre eux a eu la vision. Histoire complexe, aux rles fascinants, avec quelques dfauts mais l'originalit mme du sujet a d le rendre trs difficile  traiter, c'est une sorte de conte fantastique franchement tonnant. (26 pisodes + 4 OAV)

Il y a encore _Trigun_ (western futuriste sur une plante dsertique), _Paranoia Agent_ (plonge fantastique dans les profondeurs de la souffrance moderne) et encore bien d'autres...

----------


## lakitrid

Tellement vu de chose que j'en oublie certains effectivement !

Sinon ces temps ci je regarde claymore c'est assez beau et bien sympathique. Une histoire de guerrire mi dmon combattant des dmons.

----------


## nicB

Dragon Ball et Dragon Ball Z (pas vu les GT, ils ont l'air pourris ...).
Robotech (tous).  ::love::  
Tous les saint seiya, mme les derniers qui sortent en ce moment

----------


## dragonfly

Pour moi c'est Death note.
Ce manga est terrible, y'a pas de combat dans tout les coins, mais c'est de la pure rflexion. J'ai t tenu en haleine jusqu'a la fin.
A regarder.

Par contre en ce moment ma copine regarde Ragnarok sur Game one et a chaque fois que j'entends les dialogues ou que je regarde j'ai envie d'exploser l'ecran du PC portable ^^
C'est horrible a souhait, les dialogues trop previsibles et neuneu, aucune originalit.
Voila pour le coup de gueule mangaistique (ca doit pas exister ce mot ::sm:: )

----------


## Resyek

Je rajoute deux sries pas encore voques ici : 

- *Full Metal Panic Fumoffu* : un norme dlire bas sur quelques personnages de la srie "Full Metal Panic".

- *Nodame Cantabile* : Comdie romantique sur la musique. Points positifs: les nombreux morceaux interprts, la qualit de ralisation des phases musicales, et la relative absence de moments "mlo". Pour les fans, y'a aussi un drama (moyen, sauf pour la musique), et un manga pas encore traduit en franais.

----------


## Linkin

Bleach
Kyo
Bastard
Naruto
Leviathan
20th Century Boys
Sayuki
Battle Royale

(SilverHawks, Cosmocats et Donjon et Dragons sont amricains mais tant pis)

----------


## AL1986

> - fullmetal alchemist : histoire de deux freres dont l'un alchimiste


Faux les deux sont alchimistes.
Sinon, il y a aussi *Monster*, c'est bizarre que personne ne l'ai mentionn. L'histoire est trop bien faite, tout est si cohrant qu'on a envie d'y croire. C'est l'histoire d'un mdecin qui dcide de sauver la vie d'un jeune garon, dsobissant ainsi aux ordres de son directeur. Le jeune garon qu'il avait sauv est en fait un vritable "monstre": un tre brilliant, beau, mais avant tout un terrifiant tueur.

----------


## lakitrid

> Faux les deux sont alchimistes.


Pas la peine d'enfoncer le clou  ::aie::  :p

Sinon j'ai commenc  regarder Flag. le montage de l'anime est assez spcial. Il relate l'histoire de photographes/journalistes de guerre au travers de srie de clichs et de squence vido prisent par lesdits photographes/journalistes de guerre.
Le fond de l'histoire traite de l'utilisation d'un exo-squelette par l'ONU pour des oprations spciales dans un pays en guerre civil.

----------


## AL1986

> Sinon j'ai commenc  regarder Flag. le montage de l'anime est assez spcial. Il relate l'histoire de photographes/journalistes de guerre au travers de srie de clichs et de squence vido prisent par lesdits photographes/journalistes de guerre.
> Le fond de l'histoire traite de l'utilisation d'un exo-squelette par l'ONU pour des oprations spciales dans un pays en guerre civil.


Je ne connais pas, je vais me renseigner, a  l'air sympa. O est-ce que tu peux le ragarder/tlecharger ? Sinon tu connais *Monster* (dj dcrit).

----------


## lakitrid

De nom seulement je ne l'ai pas vu il me semble.
Sinon pour toutes infos dtailles sur les animes, le site animeka est plus que suffisant.

----------


## AL1986

> Sinon pour toutes infos dtailles sur les animes, le site animeka est plus que suffisant.


Y a pas mal d'infos. Mais les pisodes (de flag par exp), o peut-on les voir/tlcharger ?

----------


## Schmorgluck

> Sinon pour toutes infos dtailles sur les animes, le site animeka est plus que suffisant.


Sauf qu'il faut faire gaffe, parce que des fois on y trouve d'normes bourdes, comme par exemple dans la fiche sur Wolf's Rain ("Monsieur Keiko Nobumoto", hahaha, je ris). Mine de rien, ils ont l'air de faire autorit  leur faon, parce que cette fiche a t recopie  de nombreux endroits sur le web, erreur comprise.
 ::mouarf3::

----------


## Beldom

Tsubasa Chronicle, sur lequel j'ai vraiment accroch, notament pour le son, qui nous fait baver... 

Death Note vidament, mme si j'ai pas encore vu la toute fin.

Mais aussi Black Cat, que je trouve sympa, Ma Hime et Ma Otome qui m'on vraiment sduits, aussi pour la musique... (Yuki Kajiura... miaaaam !)

Plus toute la srie des anciens o je suis trop jeune mais o je les ai retrouv sur plein de chaines et sur lesquels j'ai toujours accroch (CdZ, DBZ, Albator, etc.)

Enfin vala quoi ^^

----------


## Lung

> qui m'on vraiment sduits, aussi pour la musique... (Yuki Kajiura... miaaaam !)


Encore un fan de Kajiura.   :;): 

Tu connais "Noir", "Hack sign", "Hack liminality", "Le portrait de Petite Rosette", ...
C'est elle qui a fait l'OST.

Sinon, tu peux trouver les CD des OST sur http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/.

----------


## lakitrid

> Y a pas mal d'infos. Mais les pisodes (de flag par exp), o peut-on les voir/tlcharger ?


Cherche un peu tu trouvera trs vite par toi mme. Les fansub tant  la limite de la lgalit je ne posterais aucun lien plus pouss...

----------


## neo.51

En cours :
-Bleach
-Naruto
-Claymore

Dj vu :
-DBZ
-Saint seya (d'ailleur je suis fou comment ils ont loup la dernire partie de hads)
-Coboy beebop
-Trigun
-Escaflowne


Ceux qui aime bien naruto et bleach je vous conseille aussi claymore c'est vraiment pas mal  ::D:

----------


## dragonfly

> Death Note vidament, mme si j'ai pas encore vu la toute fin.


R, allez je vais te le dire,  la toute fin ...

SUSPENSE ...




... il y'a le generique de fin


_Mais poussez moi pas, je =>[]_

----------


## AL1986

> Ceux qui aime bien naruto et bleach je vous conseille aussi claymore c'est vraiment pas mal


Not.
Tu peux en faire une brve description ?

----------


## behe

pour Claymore: ici. Les derniers pisodes sortis sont assez sanglants mais tellement bons.
Sinon pour les saint seya : il y a une fin pour hades? J'en suis rester  la traverse du mur et j'aimerais bien savoir ce qui se passe aprs.

En ce moment, les series Heroic Age et Kenichi sont pas mal non plus.

edit : si quelqu'un sait o je peux trouver les eyeshield 21 ( partir de l'pisode 83) sous-titrs, j'apprcierais un mp.

----------


## AL1986

> edit : si quelqu'un sait o je peux trouver les eyeshield 21 ( partir de l'pisode 83) sous-titrs, j'apprcierais un mp.


Sur *youtube*, tu trouveras *84, 85, 86 et 87* sous-titrs en anglais (la qualit des sous-titres n'est pas top).

----------


## behe

En fait, j'ai trouv jusqu'au 102 mais la qualit est tellement pourrie (a a du tre pris sur youtube) que a gache un peu le plaisir.

----------


## AL1986

> En fait, j'ai trouv jusqu'au 102 mais la qualit est tellement pourrie (a a du tre pris sur youtube) que a gache un peu le plaisir.


O a ? Impossible de trouver audel de 87 sur youtube.

----------


## behe

mp en cours

----------


## mordrhim

allez faisons une petite liste mais avant ceci dsol mais : 
- un manga est ce que vous achetez dans une librairie spcialise ou non, c'est un format papier qui peut tre en couleur mais est le plus souvent en noir et blanc.
- Ce que la pluspart d'entre vous appelle manga est en fait un anim  ::): 

Sinon mon Animethque :
Divers



> .hack//le bracelet du crpuscule
> .hack//SIGN


*A*



> Ah! My Goddess TV
> Ah! My Goddess TV 2
> Ai yori Aoshi
> Ai yori Aoshi Enishi - Beautiful Snow
> Ai yori Aoshi ~Enishi~
> Air Gear
> Air Master
> AIR TV
> Albator 84 (celui de 1984 en 22 episodes)
> ...


*B*



> Bakumatsu Kikansetsu Irohanihoh E To
> Bakuretsu Tenshi
> Basilisk
> Beck
> Beet the Vandel Buster
> Black Cat
> Blame (OAVs)
> Bleach  (l'ai supprime celle la ......)
> Blood The Last Vampire
> Blue Seed


*C*



> Capitaine Flam
> Captain Herlock  (OAVs de Albator)
> Card captor Sakura
> Chobits
> Chrno Crusade
> Code Geass
> Cosmocats
> Cybersix


*D*



> D.Gray-man
> DearS 
> Death Note
> Dragon Ball
> Dragon Ball Z
> Dragon Ball GT
> Dragon Drive


*E*



> Eikyuu Alice Rondo
> Elemental Gerad
> Elfen Lied
> Ergo Proxy
> Escaflowne
> Eureka Seven
> Excel saga


*F*



> Fantastic Children
> Final Approach
> Final Fantasy VII : Advent Children
> Final Fantasy VII : Dirge of Cerberus
> Final Fantasy VII : Last Order
> Flame of Recca
> Fly
> FullMetal Alchemist


*G*



> Gantz - First Stage
> Gantz - Second Stage
> Genshiken
> Ghost Hunt
> Ghost in the shell
> Ghost in the shell - Stand Alone Complex
> Girls Bravo - Saison 1 & 2
> GTO
> Grenadier
> ...


*H*



> Hellsing
> Hunter X Hunter (Jusque la fin de Greed Island+ 8 OAVs)


*I*



> Interlude
> Iriya no Sora, UFO no Natsu


*J*



> Jayce et les conqurants de la lumire


*K*



> Kannaduki no Miko
> Kashimashi
> Kenshin le Vagabond
> Kurau Phantom Memory


*L*


```

```

*M*



> Mah Sensei Negima !
> Mai Hime
> Mai Otome
> Mezzo D.S.A.
> Murder Princess
> Mystrieuses Cits d'Or (Les)
> MR


*N*



> Naruto - Saison 1 -> 4 (me suis arret C lourd a force l'anime)
> Nazca
> Neon Genesis Evangelion
> Noein
> Noir


*O*
_Rien_
*P*



> Parasite Dolls
> Peace Maker Kurogane
> Peach Girl
> Perfect Blue
> Project Arms


*Q*
_Rien_
*R*



> Ragnarok 
> Rozen Maiden - Saison 1


*S*



> Samurai 7
> Samurai Champloo
> Samurai Deeper Kyo
> School Rumble
> School Rumble Ni Gakki
> Shakugan no Shana
> Shinigami no Ballad
> Slayers
> Soukyuu no Fafner
> Sousei no Aquarion


*T*



> Tales of Phantasia
> Tales Of Symphonia
> Tenj Tenge
> Tokyo Underground
> Trigun
> Trinity Blood
> Tsubasa Chronicle


*U*



> Utena


*V*



> Vampire Hunter
> Vampire Princess Miyu


*W*



> Wind : A Breath of Heart
> Witch Hunter Robin
> Wolf's Rain


*X*



> X TV
> XXXHOLiC TV


*Y*



> Yakitate!! Japan
> Yumeria


*Z*



> Zipang
> Zone of the enders


Voila pour les animes

Sinon du Studio Ghibli :



> Chteau ambulant (Le)
> Chteau dans le Ciel (Le)
> Kiki la Petite Sorcire
> Nausica
> Porco Rosso
> Princesse Mononoke
> Tombeau des Lucioles (Le) 
> Tonari no Totoro
> Voyage de Chihiro (Le)

----------


## mordrhim

> edit : si quelqu'un sait o je peux trouver les eyeshield 21 ( partir de l'pisode 83) sous-titrs, j'apprcierais un mp.


va voir par ici je pense  :;):

----------


## behe

Merci pour le lien  ::D: 
Bon reste plus qu' attendre que les teams francaises avancent un peu.

----------

